# Input on training with Nate Harves?



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

A friend and I are planning on observing Nate's club with the intent on joining. We are trying to find a club with a nice balance of positive/compulsion hopefully more positive on the obedience..and not all e-collars.

My goal is to get Max's BH and my son would like to try his hand at tracking.

Input would be appreciated. Please, any negative, just pm me.

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd train with him if I were close....definitely! I thought you were already there!!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I got one of my dogs from him. Very nice guy. Very knowledgeable.


----------

